# 12L4 ADvice # 2



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

New ozite, really sticky, the tires of choice would be ?


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Purple front , Grey rear , or Pink rear , need more steering ?try magenta fronts .


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Its a starting point I will give it a try thank you


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

It also depends on who's tires you are using. I am guessing you would also being running stock.

If they are Jaco's Purple fronts and white rears seam to be the hot setup. If you need more steering you can go to gray rears which are harder then white or go to double pink fronts.

If you are using Parma or TRC tires still purple fronts but only use grey rears as their whites are way to soft. If you need more steering you cna go with magenta fronts (same thing as double pink just different name). 

If you have overly excessive tire wear duh to an extrememly abrasive surface I would then go with pink rears as they wear much better. 

If you are running mod it is best to use pink rears with either purple or magenta (double pink) fronts or Jaco 2 stage.

Jaco has what they call 2 stage tires which are very popular in mod and many have been running them in stock as they are lighter and less mass for stock. They are in one compound only for front and rear.

I think that covers about what is usually used amongst most racers.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes you were in detail. I started with BSR gray rears and purple fronts we will see what they do in the next hour. Thanks for the imput


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Freddie's Hobbi said:


> Yes you were in detail. I started with BSR gray rears and purple fronts we will see what they do in the next hour. Thanks for the imput


I forgot about BSRs. They are very close to Jacos for the 12th scale tires.


----------

